# Anyone ever fish the "Dixey Bar" at Fort Morgan, AL



## xdguy226 (Jul 3, 2017)

My family will be down in Gulf Shores the first week of October.  I really want to fish the Dixey Bar one morning, but I will be doing so from the beach. Is it really worth the hike out there and what might be the best choice for bait or lures? Thanks


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jul 3, 2017)

http://www.aonmag.com/article.php?id=2705


----------



## xdguy226 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Thanks Mason*

Thanks Mason, that's an awesome article!!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm down here now I've fished it in my boat 2 times didn't do any good but wasn't prepared either. I've wanted to do it too.  Starts I e read that thing 10 times. I have a neighbor down here that does it and always has pic of big reds. Hope it works for you


----------

